

Ask HN: Who is Co-Founding? (February 2014) - boggzPit


======
JacobH
I've considered it. There are two types of people you can really pick from.
Product contributors, or networking people if you are seeking resources that
are hard to come by.

------
polymath88
I am as a CMO. Basically studying growth hacking stuff and connecting with
lots of folks.

